# will enamel paint prevent nicotine bleedthrough?



## Laineyisat (Jul 10, 2016)

hello, newbie to forum here...

we are in a nightmare situation here... wont' go into all the details, but the painting portion involves a bathroom ceiling that already has two coats of Kilz and one coat of white flat paint... and the nicotine is still bleeding through... vinegar isn't touching it... if I paint enamel over it will that prevent the bleed through????? 

thanks
Laineyisat


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

BIN, alcohol primer


----------



## Laineyisat (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you. I didn't realize the BIN was any different from the Kilz....
I had used BIN before and wasn't impressed....

??

Laineyisat


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Well how about not buying the cheapest oil base primer there is and then wondering why it doesn't work? That's the best advice I have.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Laineyisat said:


> hello, newbie to forum here...
> 
> we are in a nightmare situation here... wont' go into all the details, but the painting portion involves a bathroom ceiling that already has two coats of Kilz and one coat of white flat paint... and the nicotine is still bleeding through... vinegar isn't touching it... if I paint enamel over it will that prevent the bleed through?????
> 
> ...


:no:, worthless for the most part, especially against nicotine, as mentioned you need this


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

